# for the cat lovers here



## terryo (Sep 20, 2009)

Someone sent this to me and I though I'd share it...very cute.
I hope I posted it right and you can see it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UTdhK0lwuw


----------



## Candy (Sep 20, 2009)

That one is really cute Terry. My cat drinks from the faucet, but she doesn't put her head under like that.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 20, 2009)

Silly cat! I wonder why it doesn't just stick its tongue into the flow? Or go to the bottom of the sink and lap from the puddle? Crazy cat.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Sep 21, 2009)

OMG what a cute cat  Really funny and cute video Terry , Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stazz (Sep 23, 2009)

Hahahaha my friend sent that to me by email the other day !!!! SOoooo cute !!!!


----------

